# Watch Collection



## Phelan77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm sure most of the people here in this forum are watch collectors. It would be interesting to know the different type of watches in your collection.
I will start the ball rolling with my modest collection, as to date:
1) *IWC F.A. Jones Limited*
*2) RXW MM20*
*3) Sinn EZM3 (up for sale)*
*4) Christopher Ward C2 Lido*
*5) Tag Heur F1 (my daily beater)*
*6) Seiko Supreme 5 sports (sentimental value as it is my first watch)*
*7) Panerai Ferrari Grand Turismo FER 011 (technically no longer mine as i gave it to my dad)*


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pics would be a great help~cheers! ;-)


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

^ Impressive collection! :-!


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

jcoat007 said:


>


That's a mini ANONIMO showroom there 

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## Phelan77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Beau8 said:


> Pics would be a great help~cheers! ;-)


I second that...impressive indeed! :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Phelan77 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jcoat007,

By the way, is that a ducati 1098 on your avatar photo?


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

jcoat007 said:


>


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!!! The Anonimo bug bit me hard!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jcoat007 said:


>


wow, wow, wow!!!!! :-!


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

So Steve.....

You have *both *the PRO waffle dial GMT and the black wave dial PRO CHRONO, both on bracelets? Sick.............

And is that a creme dial UTS Adventure in the middle? show a close up pweeeze.

And a DZ SM.....

i'll go in my room and cry now


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

laughinggull said:


> So Steve.....
> 
> You have *both *the PRO waffle dial GMT and the black wave dial PRO CHRONO, both on bracelets? Sick.............
> 
> ...


Hi Liz, Yes I have gone a bit crazy, but will be pairing this down soon. I doubt the waffle or the chrono will be paired down though. Keepers for sure. As is the SM, and the Creme Militare and the Glycines....

The UTS has a white dial. You can see a bunch of photos and my review of this piece here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=295324

*Tristan -* You have a nice collection my man!!!! Zulu, GP, U1 and JLC!!! Awesome!!!

*Phelan77* - Yes...Ducati - I pulled that pic down from the Ducati website!!!


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice collection guys and Liz we all know how bad you have it now too. :-d My collection is in my sig, but I suck at taking pictures, but I will try next week to take one for you all. :think:


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Nice looking collection~cheers! ;-)


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am in AWE!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!!:-!


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

jcoat007 said:


>


Sick....................:-!


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

jcoat007 said:


>


Amazing collection! By the way, if by chance you were watching the Bucs game, Did you notice the watch the new head coach was wearing? I could not identify it but it looked like a nice diver.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Watch Collection - hers is mine*


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Watch Collection - hers is mine*



rsr911 said:


>


hm.... what should i wear today? i think i will take my 177 out.


----------

